# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  block twin mã LG15

## quocquan

như tiêu đề mình cần 1 cặp block hiệu Twin mã LG15 củ bác nào có để lại mình nhé. thanks

----------

